
The Adventures of a Pythonista in Schemeland - soundsop
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=238789
======
etal
This looks like it will be an interesting series. The grammar's not great, but
hey, my Italian's much worse.

I'm not sure Ikarus is the best choice for diving in, though. PLT's DrScheme
is probably the nicest micro-IDE I've used, better than IDLE or any other
Python equivalent, and the accompanying textbook makes it easy to get started.

I've been checking Launchpad occasionally to see when Aziz will release Ikarus
0.4 and close the remaining 6% gap between Ikarus and R6RS -- the first 3
releases were quick and well-organized, but since the beginning of this year
there's been no hint of what's coming next. The frequent check-ins on his dev
branch indicate he's deep in the mines of 64-bit compatibility, but still...
I'd be hesitant to use a semi-stealthy project as my reference for learning
R6RS.

